# Newbie



## mountainflowr (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I've been lurking for a bit, so here's my introduction. 
I'm a 31 yr old gal and I live in Miami FL. On Halloween night, I transform the first floor of my house and do a walk-through haunted house for my friends and the neighborhood kids. I'm a beginner when it comes to prop building and stuff, but I learn more and more every year. This year's theme is from the movie Dead Silence, so if you have any ideas for this I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The Florida Contingent is getting larger!!
Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to the maddness.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome mountainflowr! You'll learn quite a bit from all the talented folks in this forum.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the fun!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Mountainflower!
Lots of ideas here on the forum & plenty of folks to toss in some more!
Stick around and you'll have more than you can handle!!LOL


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to the asylum, I mean forum! This is a really great place!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Let the ideas fill your head, and the props fill all of your storage space.

You will like it here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mountainflowr...
Hope you get many ideas from here..
post some pics when you have time of your haunt.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Claudia.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Mountainflwr!!! I'd like to buy a few vowels please!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------

